# Hidden forums/ sub sections



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Not trying to push boundaries or anything here but any chance of a list of the hidden/private forums/sub sections? And obviously what the topic of convo is within these?

If any mods think im being an ass the that's not my intention, just dont want to feel as though im missing out after the latest velvet club revelations haha.

Come on secret handshake club spill the beans, im intrigued...

Happy christmas all by the way, I hope santa brings you all a proper sack full.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

To avoid this thread going like the other one, I've closed this until @Lorian is able to respond.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BettySwallocks said:


> Not trying to push boundaries or anything here but any chance of a list of the hidden/private forums/sub sections?


There really isn't much point as to do so would just generate stacks of posts like "what's XYZ forum", "how do I get access to ABC forum" etc when most of them are like ghost towns.

Come the new year we will be overhauling the entire forum structure/layout of UK-M. At that point I'll probably have a clean out, consolidate some and delete those which are no longer needed.


----------

